# CREAKS Breeders Meeting 5th of september kidderminster



## wolves121121

*CENTRAL REPTILE AND EXOTIC ANIMAL KEEPERS SOCIETY*


CREAKS is a society aimed towards bringing people together to enjoy the joys of the world of herpetology. 

society meetings and trips will start next year, but we will be holding a breeders meeting on the 5th September this year

a subsidized trip to hamm in march 2011 will be included plus a chance for two members and there partners to go free in our breeders meeting competition on the 5th of September 2010

*THE BREEDERS MEETING*

The meeting will be held on the 5th of september at the Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre in Kidderminster.

Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre 
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP


There is space for 120 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.

If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please contact either me, Zak or email [email protected]

The meeting will be open to members only and anyone under 16 will need to be accompanied by an adult


*MEMBERSHIP*

Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
15 Edge Street
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 8HS

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box


----------



## Austin Allegro

Sorry as it is members only and a closed show i will have to miss out.


----------



## wolves121121

Austin Allegro said:


> Sorry as it is members only and a closed show i will have to miss out.


thats ok. its a council request that everyone who enters the meeting must be a member of the society.


----------



## grannykins

I dont do facebook. What does 'creaks' stand for?

Oops. just read the first line properly - I now know what 'creaks' stand for.
However - I still dont do facebook.


----------



## wolves121121

grannykins said:


> I dont do facebook. What does 'creaks' stand for?
> 
> Oops. just read the first line properly - I now know what 'creaks' stand for.
> However - I still dont do facebook.


you can still join the society by emailing the details required to [email protected] 

or post them to Marc Russon
15 Edge Street
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 8HS

no one has to join the facebook group


----------



## grannykins

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Austin Allegro

Does membership include free entry to the show for the family and can you become a member on the day of the show?


----------



## wolves121121

Austin Allegro said:


> Does membership include free entry to the show for the family and can you become a member on the day of the show?


unfortunately no one will be able to become a member on the day and membership dosen't include free entry.

Entrance fee will be £3.50 over 16's
£2.00 over 12's
under 12's free


----------



## wolves121121

wolves121121 said:


> unfortunately no one will be able to become a member on the day and membership dosen't include free entry.
> 
> Entrance fee will be £3.50 over 16's
> £2.00 over 12's
> under 12's free



After speaking to some of the committee members entrance to the breeders meeting is now free.


----------



## penfold

last time i did a show that was members only and you could not join on the day was rodbaston and i said never again as it was a complete waste of time sorry


----------



## mattsdragons

so if my parents got a family (2 adults 2 kids). how much would another under 16 cost?


----------



## wolves121121

again not our decision but a council request so we cant change it unfortunately.


----------



## wolves121121

mattsdragons said:


> so if my parents got a family (2 adults 2 kids). how much would another under 16 cost?


under 16s membership is free


----------



## wolves121121

penfold said:


> last time i did a show that was members only and you could not join on the day was rodbaston and i said never again as it was a complete waste of time sorry


 
also there announcement that the show would be members only was rather late, the membership would have only lasted a couple of months for anyone joining to attend the show and the membership and entrance fee was rather steep.

were as we have announced the breeders meeting and the fact its members only early enough for people to join, membership will last till the end of next year and now entrance to the show will be free.


----------



## penfold

wolves121121 said:


> also there announcement that the show would be members only was rather late, the membership would have only lasted a couple of months for anyone joining to attend the show and the membership and entrance fee was rather steep.
> 
> were as we have announced the breeders meeting and the fact its members only early enough for people to join, membership will last till the end of next year and now entrance to the show will be free.


fingers crossed for you any chance of being told how the membership numbers are going if the membership is high enough may try and grab a lat minute table or 2:2thumb:


----------



## wolves121121

penfold said:


> fingers crossed for you any chance of being told how the membership numbers are going if the membership is high enough may try and grab a lat minute table or 2:2thumb:


yeah i can keep you updated


----------



## penfold

thank you:2thumb:


----------



## djjohn

After reading the FBH's clarification on the legalities of Breeders Meetings (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html) is this event 100% legal?? We wont be attending if it could possibly be opening ourselves up to prosecution and having a negative effect on our hobby. 

Can you clarify this?


----------



## 9Red

djjohn said:


> After reading the FBH's clarification on the legalities of Breeders Meetings (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html) is this event 100% legal?? We wont be attending if it could possibly be opening ourselves up to prosecution and having a negative effect on our hobby.
> 
> Can you clarify this?


Go back and read the first post - the organisers have taken steps to ensure that it is.


----------



## wolves121121

All i can say is Wye Forest District Council (Kidderminster Council), there legal team and DEFRA have given us the all clear regarding the breeders meeting and are happy that its 100% legal. They wouldn't let us hold the meeting in a council building if they wasn't happy.

The only thing they have requested is that it is members only.* Letting non members in would then make the breeders meeting an illegal event.*


----------



## Zak

djjohn said:


> After reading the FBH's clarification on the legalities of Breeders Meetings (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html) is this event 100% legal?? We wont be attending if it could possibly be opening ourselves up to prosecution and having a negative effect on our hobby.
> 
> Can you clarify this?


I can guarentee this event is 100% legal. It is being organised by a bona fide society that meets all of the FBH's wants and aims. As Wolves has said it has been approved by the bodies that need to approve and wield the power. Due to the technicalities of last year we have a very close working partnership with all bodies involved.


----------



## Zak

Bookings now flooding in with some real special surprises.


----------



## tigger79

Just a thought, cant you set it so that, when you pay entrance fee on the door that is you becoming a member, i ask as other shows do this and it gets round the hassle of sorting out all the memberships and the dissapointment of being turned away at the door, especially if you've travelled along way


----------



## Zak

tigger79 said:


> Just a thought, cant you set it so that, when you pay entrance fee on the door that is you becoming a member, i ask as other shows do this and it gets round the hassle of sorting out all the memberships and the dissapointment of being turned away at the door, especially if you've travelled along way


Signing everyone up before the show is at request of the council. As they have given us permission to do this event it is in our interest to do as they ask. I do understand its a bit of a faff but its the only way we can do it im afraid.


----------



## Kavion101

I sent a email to you with my details for membership like 3 days ago and still no reply, is there somthing wrong?


----------



## wolves121121

Sorry Kavion101 were very busy at the moment so no need to worry.


----------



## broomz26

Are we now sure that members (of CREAK?, not IHS?) will gain free entrance to the show on the 5th September?


----------



## Zak

broomz26 said:


> Are we now sure that members (of CREAK?, not IHS?) will gain free entrance to the show on the 5th September?


I can guarentee that anyone who has paid to become a member of CREAKS will get free entry to the show on September 5th.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Are members allowed 'guests'? Because the guy who usually takes me to these things only comes along as a favour to me & for a look around, so would he need to be a member too to get in?


----------



## Zak

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Are members allowed 'guests'? Because the guy who usually takes me to these things only comes along as a favour to me & for a look around, so would he need to be a member too to get in?


Anyone who is entering the hall will have to be a member of the society, however because we are not charging an entrance fee, it is included in the membership, it kind of cancels out. Unlike last year though membership WILL NOT be available on the day, so need to get signed up before hand.


----------



## Gazevo

Can CREAKS take payment by Paypal?

Cynics like myself feel safer paying for things that way...

Just a thought,

Gaz.


----------



## Zak

Gazevo said:


> Can CREAKS take payment by Paypal?
> 
> Cynics like myself feel safer paying for things that way...
> 
> Just a thought,
> 
> Gaz.


We certainly can. Payments can be made to [email protected]


----------



## Pete Q

Zak said:


> I can guarentee this event is 100% legal. It is being organised by a bona fide society that meets all of the FBH's wants and aims. As Wolves has said it has been approved by the bodies that need to approve and wield the power. Due to the technicalities of last year we have a very close working partnership with all bodies involved.


Hi Zak, have you been in contact with the FBH to talk about any concerns they might have ? I'm not just talking about the law, but also any other ways the anti reptile keepers can use againest us and the hobbie as a hole.


----------



## Pete Q

Zak said:


> I can guarentee that anyone who has paid to become a member of CREAKS will get free entry to the show on September 5th.


Would it be wise for creaks to join the FBH, that way members from other clubs can go under the FBH membership ?


----------



## timberwolf

our applications and table request are on the way Zac, hope we haven't left it too late...


----------



## Chris Newman

9Red said:


> Go back and read the first post - the organisers have taken steps to ensure that it is.


My understanding is that this club/society has not been in existence for two calendar years, therefore is does not comply fully with our guidance on breeders meeting.


----------



## Chris Newman

wolves121121 said:


> All i can say is Wye Forest District Council (Kidderminster Council), there legal team and DEFRA have given us the all clear regarding the breeders meeting and are happy that its 100% legal. They wouldn't let us hold the meeting in a council building if they wasn't happy.
> 
> The only thing they have requested is that it is members only.* Letting non members in would then make the breeders meeting an illegal event.*


It is for the Local Authority to decide if such a meeting is complaint with existing legislation, not DEFRA. The suggested that DEFRA have given this event “the all clear” is highly unlikely. 

Further it is incorrect to state that letting non-members in would make a legitimate breeders meeting illegal, that is certainly not DEFRA’s stated position. This may be the position held by your Local Authority in relation to your event.


----------



## Pete Q

I'm going to be really honest here, I no there are other reptile groups / clubs that feel very uneasy about this show.

This show was a high target for animal rights last year and will be again.
I can see you have put alot of work into this already and I really hope you've got this right in every way. It is almost certain the anti's will be looking for anything they can get their hands on to attack all shows and not just this one.

I take my hat off to Zak and the others involed in wanting to take on these people who want to stop our hobbie, great respect to you all, my hope is one day you will join forces with the FBH or IHS, not just as a club, but also in person.
They need young people like yourselfs who will not give up and cave in to these people.

I ask you to do this, put your efforts into a united hobbie, work with those who have the experiance


----------



## R3PTIL1AN

sent my detailes for memebership 11 days ago, i still have no reply is it normal to take this long? :whip:


----------



## 9Red

Right, so if there is a problem and the antis manage to get the show cancelled after all, does everybody get their membership fees refunded?


----------



## penfold

if the antis get this show closed it could probably be the end to all the shows:bash:


----------



## Zak

9Red said:


> Right, so if there is a problem and the antis manage to get the show cancelled after all, does everybody get their membership fees refunded?


Bearing in mind the things the anti's did and tried last year and the show still went on i very much doubt this show being stopped this year. The council and venue were totally inexperienced with these kind of events last year but this year they know the score, know its genuine and know there is a group of people who will try and spoil it for everyone else.

This show isnt a scam, its happened before and you know who we are, we arent in it to make a quick buck infact i recieved nothing, not one penny from last years show. 



> if the antis get this show closed it could probably be the end to all the shows:bash:


Thankyou Penfold.

On a brighter note we've got some excellent names signed up so far, bigger and better than last year.


----------



## Zak

timberwolf said:


> our applications and table request are on the way Zac, hope we haven't left it too late...


Not too late at all Timberwolf, thanks.



> sent my detailes for memebership 11 days ago, i still have no reply is it normal to take this long? :whip:


Membership will take a while, we're working through them as quick as possible but bearing in mind we all have jobs, lives and reptiles we're pretty busy. Will ensure you get a reply asap.


----------



## Pete Q

penfold said:


> if the antis get this show closed it could probably be the end to all the shows:bash:


Thats what I'm concerned about also.
Even if all goes well, the anti's will still use this, they can turn this back into their favour.
All shows members only again ?
Lots of progress has been made over the last few years, it's a real worry and possible threat to future shows.


----------



## 9Red

Zak said:


> Bearing in mind the things the anti's did and tried last year and the show still went on i very much doubt this show being stopped this year. The council and venue were totally inexperienced with these kind of events last year but this year they know the score, know its genuine and know there is a group of people who will try and spoil it for everyone else.
> 
> This show isnt a scam, its happened before and you know who we are, we arent in it to make a quick buck infact i recieved nothing, not one penny from last years show.
> 
> Thankyou Penfold.
> 
> On a brighter note we've got some excellent names signed up so far, bigger and better than last year.


I'm not saying it is a scam - I never implied this, nor did I make any suggestions about you the organisers trying to make a 'quick buck'. What I was asking is that, in the event that there are problems and the show can't go ahead (unlikely but possible, aside from the antis the venue could be struck by lightening and burnt to the ground the day before - you never know) do we as members get a refund?


----------



## Zak

9Red said:


> I'm not saying it is a scam - I never implied this, nor did I make any suggestions about you the organisers trying to make a 'quick buck'. What I was asking is that, in the event that there are problems and the show can't go ahead (unlikely but possible, aside from the antis the venue could be struck by lightening and burnt to the ground the day before - you never know) do we as members get a refund?


Should the event be cancelled for some reason then we will attempt to reorganise the show at a later date. If this then doesnt work then the free entry will roll over to next years show, however there will be a means for people to get refunds should they not want to attend next years show.


----------



## penfold

Any chance of finding out how many people have becomeembers yet b4 I sort out booking form cheers


----------



## taffs reptiles

think i'll be going might be good!lol


----------



## Zak

Few surprises in the pipeline guys. Keep telling your friends/work colleagues/grannys about the show and keep the bookig and membership forms coming in.


----------



## aidney

Hi,

Can you please clarify the membership position? The first entry states family membership at £9 but a few lines down says under 16's free. I have four children under 16, what will it cost me to join?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Chris Newman said:


> My understanding is that this club/society has not been in existence for two calendar years, therefore is does not comply fully with our guidance on breeders meeting.


If that is the case Chris, then surely *anyone selling* at the show is taking a risk of possible *prosecution*? 

Mo.


----------



## Chris Newman

Maureen Collinson said:


> If that is the case Chris, then surely *anyone selling* at the show is taking a risk of possible *prosecution*?
> 
> Mo.


The Local Authority (LA) accept that CREAKS is a bona fide club, the fact that it has only been in existence for twelve months and not the twenty four months we [FBH] demand is a matter for the LA. Only the LA are in a position to take litigation and if they are content the club meets all the legal requirements then that is all that matters from a legal perspective. The LA have imposed conditions, i.e. that it is only open to members of the club, public are not permitted to attend, again that is for the LA to decide in these circumstances.

The FBH remains resolute that clubs or societies should be in existence for two calendar years before running such an event, but I must emphasises that this is our guidance and Local Authorities are at liberty to accept or reject our guidance as they see fit. Notwithstanding this I must reiterate that events run at which animals are offered for sale and not run under the auspices of a club or society are unlawful, this is not FBH guidance, this is application of the law as its stands today. Anyone attending and selling at such an event runs the risk of prosecution, as does the organisers.


----------



## Austin Allegro

Chris Newman said:


> My understanding is that this club/society has not been in existence for two calendar years, therefore is does not comply fully with our guidance on breeders meeting.


Thr keywords in this legal moot are "our guidance". As far as i am aware the "our" sounds a bit like a royal our, refers to the FBH. Also as far as i am aware the FBH hads not been instituted by any legal statute? It is essentially a club like the IHS, MRAS, EHS, BRAS etc. So the FBH has no legal authority or powers. Fair enough it could be called to court for expert opinion but on a day to day level its policies and procedures do not have to be complied with by the wider public or even public authorities.

Second moot point is the use of the word guidance. By definition guidance is guidance and not compulsory (Ask Tony Blair for confirmation on this). The word guidance is often inserterd into legal and quasi legal narrative to acknowledge that there is no universal one fix solution for all situations.

So all in all this "our guidance" is only relevant to FBH members. Whereby the FBH could expel any of its members it deemed had not followed "our guidance"


----------



## gregjones

Wooo! I'm there! I was at the show last year and thoroughly enjoyed it  I came back with a beautiful carpet python.

I don't know if the organisers would rather not discuss things like this here, but what happened last year then with the animal rights groups? All seemed calm and ok when I got there.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Chris Newman said:


> The Local Authority (LA) accept that CREAKS is a bona fide club, the fact that it has only been in existence for twelve months and not the twenty four months we [FBH] demand is a matter for the LA. Only the LA are in a position to take litigation and if they are content the club meets all the legal requirements then that is all that matters from a legal perspective. The LA have imposed conditions, i.e. that it is only open to members of the club, public are not permitted to attend, again that is for the LA to decide in these circumstances.
> 
> The FBH remains resolute that clubs or societies should be in existence for two calendar years before running such an event, but I must emphasises that this is our guidance and Local Authorities are at liberty to accept or reject our guidance as they see fit. Not withstanding this I must reiterate that events run at which animals are offered for sale and not run under the auspices of a club or society *are* unlawful,* this is not FBH guidance, this is application of the law as its stands today.* *Anyone* attending and *selling* at such an event *runs the risk of prosecution*, as does the organisers.



Thank you Chris for such a full bodied explanatory reply. 




Austin Allegro said:


> Thr keywords in this legal moot are "our guidance". As far as i am aware the "our" sounds a bit like a royal our, refers to the FBH. Also as far as i am aware the FBH hads not been instituted by any legal statute? It is essentially a club like the IHS, MRAS, EHS, BRAS etc. So the FBH has no legal authority or powers. Fair enough it could be called to court for expert opinion but on a day to day level its policies and procedures do not have to be complied with by the wider public or even public authorities.
> 
> Second moot point is the use of the word guidance. By definition guidance is guidance and not compulsory (Ask Tony Blair for confirmation on this). The word guidance is often inserterd into legal and quasi legal narrative to acknowledge that there is no universal one fix solution for all situations.
> 
> So all in all this "our guidance" is only relevant to FBH members. Whereby the FBH could expel any of its members it deemed had not followed "our guidance"


Austin,

I can clearly see where you are coming from with the "our guidance", but that does not take away the quote from Chris above that I have changed to red for ease of finding. 

Do you have an answer for that part of the quote too please?

Mo.


----------



## Austin Allegro

Maureen Collinson said:


> Thank you Chris for such a full bodied explanatory reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin,
> 
> I can clearly see where you are coming from with the "our guidance", but that does not take away the quote from Chris above that I have changed to red for ease of finding.
> 
> Do you have an answer for that part of the quote too please?
> 
> Mo.


No not too sure as yet because i am not too sure It know what the question is at the heart of the matter. If that quote is verbatim as per the relevant regulation/s and the intent stated or inferred from parlimentary debate then the consequences are crystal clear, and the CREAKS event is illegal because they are not recognised as a club? 
Think the next step would be to look up the definiton of a club?


----------



## Zak

Chris Newman said:


> Notwithstanding this I must reiterate that events run at which animals are offered for sale and not run under the auspices of a club or society are unlawful, this is not FBH guidance, this is application of the law as its stands today. Anyone attending and selling at such an event runs the risk of prosecution, as does the organisers.


Have any recent cases or tribunals amended the laws regarding pet shows? During organising the West Mids show last year i met alot of opposition but no one ever quoted this law to me, i may be wrong and there may have been updates made regarding pet shows but otherwise shows that occured last year such as the West Mids show and Midsummer Norton were illegal. 

I am sure it is in the best interest of local councils, hobbyists and show organisers that this point is clarified immediately. The local council for the CREAKS show used their own legal team to investigate the ramifications of such an event and did not discover any such law prohibiting shows of this nature. If anyone can point out where this law, which i believe is common law not legislative statute, is printed then this whole argument will be sorted.


----------



## Chris Newman

Zak said:


> Have any recent cases or tribunals amended the laws regarding pet shows? During organising the West Mids show last year i met alot of opposition but no one ever quoted this law to me, i may be wrong and there may have been updates made regarding pet shows but otherwise shows that occured last year such as the West Mids show and Midsummer Norton were illegal.
> 
> I am sure it is in the best interest of local councils, hobbyists and show organisers that this point is clarified immediately. The local council for the CREAKS show used their own legal team to investigate the ramifications of such an event and did not discover any such law prohibiting shows of this nature. If anyone can point out where this law, which i believe is common law not legislative statute, is printed then this whole argument will be sorted.


The law has clarified as a result of the Judicial Review of 2005:

Haynes v Stafford Borough Council http://www.richardbuxton.co.uk/v3.0/?q=node/205


----------



## djjohn

How many members are you up to at the moment?


----------



## eurokeeper

cant wait best show last year


----------



## pigglywiggly

Chris Newman said:


> The law has clarified as a result of the Judicial Review of 2005:
> 
> Haynes v Stafford Borough Council http://www.richardbuxton.co.uk/v3.0/?q=node/205


 
i havnt read the whole page through ( my eyes glazed over after a while )

but one thing did catch my eye.

"the bird fair was unlawful because it purported to authorise the selling of animals as pets by different* independent traders*"

is the court case relevent to this reptile show, as at bird shows the animals are sold by traders who buy in to sell on as a business and breeders meetings are private hobbyists offering their surplus youngsters?

i was under the impression that hobby breeders were exempt from the 1951 pet animals act?


----------



## Zak

What i find fascinating is there were numerous shows organised last year that were run in exactly the same way (new or not society affiliated) yet i am unaware that this law was quoted even once to any of the organiser by antis, FBH, BHS, council, RSPCA.

Why has this only come to light now? Surely these shows were just as illegal and prosecutable last year as this year?

In regards to the article Chris Newman provided, although i can see see why Pet Shop Licenses were banned from licensing one day events like reptile shows i can not see any statement pointing out or even alluding to the need for these events to be ran by a society that has been in existence for 2 or more years.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN

still dont have the membership cards from 7 weeks ago, no news on them either. how long will they take?


----------



## Zak

R3PTIL1AN said:


> still dont have the membership cards from 7 weeks ago, no news on them either. how long will they take?


I apologise for the delay in issuing membership cards but theres been alot going on behind the scenes. We have stepped in to help the South West exotic show. Membership cards will be emailed out in due time.


----------



## Zak

We have also been busy organsing an end of season show happening on 14th November - see link. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/556109-creaks-end-season-breeders-meeting.html

Membership the society of £5 gets you FREE entry into these 2 shows, thats £2.50 a show people, we're very good to you.


----------



## Circle of Snakes

I would like confirmation of my request sent with cheque for two tables also. I have also e mailed you, but had nothing back.


----------



## Zak

Circle of Snakes said:


> I would like confirmation of my request sent with cheque for two tables also. I have also e mailed you, but had nothing back.


Will get treasurer to get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Janine00

I am no legal eagle, nor particularly bright, but it appears to me that there are two things not being considered here?... the first is that when the latest 2006 act came into being, it may have addressed the issue this judicial review sought to clarify, and also, at least as far as the local authority is concerned, they feel that they have covered themselves sufficiently by imposing the good practice guidelines of prior membership and other conditions on the organisers to be sufficient action at this point in time.

As has also been pointed out, I see nothing within this judicial review that indicates that any organisation has to be associated or affiliated to an an approved organisation for more than two years - so where has that come from? 

OK... thats the most 'legal reading' my poor old half a brain cell can take for this week.... I'm now going to bed!...:lol2:


----------



## Chris Newman

Janine00 said:


> I am no legal eagle, nor particularly bright, but it appears to me that there are two things not being considered here?... the first is that when the latest 2006 act came into being, it may have addressed the issue this judicial review sought to clarify, and also, at least as far as the local authority is concerned, they feel that they have covered themselves sufficiently by imposing the good practice guidelines of prior membership and other conditions on the organisers to be sufficient action at this point in time.
> 
> As has also been pointed out, I see nothing within this judicial review that indicates that any organisation has to be associated or affiliated to an an approved organisation for more than two years - so where has that come from?
> 
> OK... thats the most 'legal reading' my poor old half a brain cell can take for this week.... I'm now going to bed!...:lol2:


Animal Welfare Act did not address the issue of shows, when the Act came in it repealed a number of Act, for example the Animal Act 1911. Secondary legislation Pet Vending was to be introduced at a later date, when Pet Vending legislation was completed it would then replace the Pet Animals Act 1951. Unfortunately the Pet Vending secondary legislation has not been started, let along been completed therefore until this is done the Pet Animal Act will still be in force.


----------



## arwen

if we're a member of the I.H.S do we still need to join to get in or are we granted membership as being part of another club - if that makes sense!


----------



## Zak

arwen said:


> if we're a member of the I.H.S do we still need to join to get in or are we granted membership as being part of another club - if that makes sense!


You will not need to become a member of the society, you'll be able to pay on the door.


----------



## penfold

So do you not have to be a member to get in now


----------



## Zak

penfold said:


> So do you not have to be a member to get in now


Sorry my wording of that was horrific Terry. We're accepting members from other socities as long as they bring proof. If you're not member of other society then have to join ours.


----------



## wolves121121

Hi everyone

As you maybe aware there has been a second show added for this year, originally for the 14th november but has now been moved to the 7th of november.

This show is also free entrance to all CREAKS members and £5 to members of other reptile societies.

Both shows are members of CREAKS and other reptile societies only and cards will need to be shown on the door. People will not be able to sign up on the door.

Membership will run until 31st December 2011

Membership for 1 adult is £5 and Family membership which includes 2 adults is £9

Details needed are Name, Address including Postcode, Phone number, Email address and Membership required

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to Central Reptiles and Exotic Animal Keepers society and sent to Marc Russon, 15 Edge Street, Bilston, WV14 8HS

or via paypal using the email [email protected] 

Anyone who has payed up already will recieve there membership card within the next few days via email. Any new members will recieve there membership card with there sign up confirmation.

Things are looking up for CREAKS with the first Birmingham Branch meeting to take place on the 1st of september extra details are to be anounced very soon.

Also things are moving forward with the south west branch and other branches soon to be anounced around the country.

On a final note please spread the word about the society as were here for you and this society will be what you make it, so any commets or sugguetions pm me or email us and lets us know.

Regards Marc Russon
Treasurer


----------



## Scaler

Why can't you pay on entry, seems silly and will mean less visoters .. :2thumb:


----------



## eurokeeper

I agree with you . From what I gather its down to the local authority.
But at least the're letting in other soceties members......:2thumb:
so the numbers should be good: victory:


----------



## Zak

Scaler said:


> Why can't you pay on entry, seems silly and will mean less visoters .. :2thumb:


At the request of the council who decide if this show goes ahead or not. After the trouble with anti's last year, they decided the best course of action would be to make it members only. I dont think £5 for free entry to 2 shows, with membership ending December 2011 is really all that bad a deal.


----------



## Woodsman

Zak said:


> At the request of the council who decide if this show goes ahead or not. After the trouble with anti's last year, they decided the best course of action would be to make it members only. I dont think £5 for free entry to 2 shows, with membership ending December 2011 is really all that bad a deal.


 Sounds like a great deal to me.Can't understand why some people are quibbling about this.
Well done you guys.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN

still no news on the membership cards? been waiting 2 months now.


----------



## wohic

Scaler said:


> Why can't you pay on entry, seems silly and will mean less visoters .. :2thumb:


just think of it like advanced Ticket sales....... every year when people come back from shows where there are massive queues people say 'should have been advanced ticket sales to speed up entry !'

We will be there (so my husband tells me!) with Red Hypo bearded dragons at a silly price and crested geckos


----------



## beardiebabe

if u just want to look around and buy stuff like kempton do u have to become a member or is this just for a meeting like talking about reptiles and stuff or are the people on the tables selling stuff to the public


----------



## wohic

beardiebabe said:


> if u just want to look around and buy stuff like kempton do u have to become a member or is this just for a meeting like talking about reptiles and stuff or are the people on the tables selling stuff to the public



there will be no sales to the public and no entry to the public, if you want to visit then you need to be a member of a genuine reptile society such as CREAKS PRAS FBH etc


----------



## beardiebabe

if ur a member of erac then can u buy stuff at this show if not whats the point of the show


----------



## wolves121121

beardiebabe said:


> if ur a member of erac then can u buy stuff at this show if not whats the point of the show


 
Yes if your a member of ERAC or any other reptile society you can attend and buy at the show.

Anyone who isn't a member of CREAKS or any other reptile society will not be able to attend.

Membership for CREAKS is only £5 for an adult, £9 for a family and runs until 31 December 2011. CREAKS members get free entry to both shows on 5th September and 7th November. 

Sign up details can be found at the start of this thread.


----------



## beardiebabe

i am a member of erac club so would i be able to attend and whats the price to get in and also is this show like kempton where u can buy lizards snakes etc


----------



## wolves121121

beardiebabe said:


> i am a member of erac club so would i be able to attend and whats the price to get in and also is this show like kempton where u can buy lizards snakes etc


 
For members of other societies the entrance fee is £5 and will be like kempton with snakes, lizards, dry goods and live/frozen food available to buy from private hobbyists


----------



## Jenni T

Hi,
Is it too late to become a member of CREAKS to go to the show or can we still join, and if we join now would we get the membership cards in time for the september show?
Cheers
Jenni


----------



## wolves121121

Jenni T said:


> Hi,
> Is it too late to become a member of CREAKS to go to the show or can we still join, and if we join now would we get the membership cards in time for the september show?
> Cheers
> Jenni


 Nope its not to late to join and membership cards will be received well in time for the September show.


----------



## beardiebabe

*whats this november one everyones talking about and where abouts is it postcode would be helpful and entrance fee thanks :2thumb:*


----------



## wolves121121

beardiebabe said:


> *whats this november one everyones talking about and where abouts is it postcode would be helpful and entrance fee thanks :2thumb:*


 
Same venue and details as the september show


----------



## beardiebabe

so its like doing the september one twice ??

can a member from a different club sell at this show


----------



## wolves121121

beardiebabe said:


> so its like doing the september one twice ??
> 
> can a member from a different club sell at this show


You need to be a member of CREAKS to sell at both shows


----------



## AshMashMash

Sorry if this has been asked, but I assume we can just become members on the day for a £5 entry fee as with other shows, yes?


----------



## wolves121121

AshMashMash said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I assume we can just become members on the day for a £5 entry fee as with other shows, yes?


 
No sorry, their is no sign up on the day as the local council wont allow this.

You need to be a member of CREAKS or any other reptile/exotic animal society to attend.

CREAKS members will get in free. The £5 entrance fee is for members of other societies


----------



## AshMashMash

wolves121121 said:


> No sorry, their is no sign up on the day as the local council wont allow this.
> 
> You need to be a member of CREAKS or any other reptile/exotic animal society to attend.
> 
> CREAKS members will get in free. The £5 entrance fee is for members of other societies


Ah right, that's a bugger. Thanks.


----------



## pollywog

wolves121121 said:


> You need to be a member of CREAKS or any other reptile/exotic animal society to attend.


I was speaking to a friend about the show earlier and he asked if you were including ARG's in your definition of societies?


----------



## john91919

Hi.

Application and payment sent.

When can I expect my membership details?

Cheers
John


----------



## theonlydarrenever

i've also just sent payment and email.


----------



## wolves121121

pollywog said:


> I was speaking to a friend about the show earlier and he asked if you were including ARG's in your definition of societies?


 
Yes they are included aswell


----------



## wolves121121

john91919 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Application and payment sent.
> 
> When can I expect my membership details?
> 
> Cheers
> John





theonlydarrenever said:


> i've also just sent payment and email.


 
Thank you guys expect membership cards soon


----------



## wohic

wolves121121 said:


> Yes they are included aswell


sent our booking form as requested  hope you got it ok ?


----------



## wolves121121

wohic said:


> sent our booking form as requested  hope you got it ok ?


Booking form received thank you Julia


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I am gutted this show is so far from me with limited travelling ability especially when i don't have that many babies ready - Thankyou for the invite though it was much apreciated :2thumb:


----------



## tony4k4

i have sent you e-mail again with both names and addresses my e-mail is [email protected] hope its got sorted.
i had an e-mail to say you only got my form but i payed for me and my brother anyway i have sent you the e-mail back with both details hope to hear from you soon

cheers tony


----------



## glyn68

sent details and payment


----------



## Sugababe6275

hiya

just wondering when i will get my membership card?
cheque has come out of my account nearly two weeks ago?

thanks laura


----------



## tony4k4

im wondering the same payed like a month ago lol they are busy guys tho we will get them soon i hope lol


----------



## wolves121121

Membership cards are going out now, expect yours soon


----------



## Jenni T

Hiya,
I've emailed mine and my OH's details for membership cards and paid by paypal the same day and got a reply the next day with the membership form and asking for payment.
I replied saying we already paid but haven't had a reply?
Dan paid with his account [email protected]
Did this get through?
Thanks :2thumb:
Jenni


----------



## Sugababe6275

ok thats great thanks :2thumb:


----------



## AZUK

are there any details available on who will be selling what at this show ?
Membership payed up but still not received membership card, mind you I bet it's a logistical nightmare to sort out, rather you than me !


----------



## wildlifewarrior

AZUK said:


> are there any details available on who will be selling what at this show ?
> Membership payed up but still not received membership card, mind you I bet it's a logistical nightmare to sort out, rather you than me !


I got my memebership card this morning: victory:


----------



## AZUK

wildlifewarrior said:


> I got my memebership card this morning: victory:


 You going then Dude ?


----------



## Woodsman

wildlifewarrior said:


> I got my memebership card this morning: victory:


 And ours arrived a few minutes ago:2thumb:


----------



## 55ebailey

If I put in Thursday night will I get my membership card on time for the show?

Only asking as I have seen lots of posts saying their's have not yet arrived.


----------



## Dcup

How are you supposed to join if no one answers your emails?


----------



## VikkiGT4

Info and money sent


----------



## Zak

Sorry for everyone who has emailed and have only just got replies. Ive been away and as you can imagine its utter chaos. All membership cards will be emailed out by the end of this week if they havent already been sent out.

55bailey - you will indeed recieve your membership card before the show. We guarentee you can pay to become a member up to 48 hours before the show and definitely get your card. After that itll be down to if we've got time to answer emails as it will be hands at all stations.

VikkiGT4 - Thankyou, will get your card and confirmation out to you soon.

Quick note feel free to PM me about if we got your membership request but please please put the email address you sent it from. I havent got time to work out who is who via usernames etc.


----------



## tony4k4

sent you e-mail still not recieved mine


----------



## zoe6660

i just payed for mine its for 4 adults  cant wait


----------



## 6032wayne

Just paid for our family membership, looking forward to going now!!!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx

Sent email and paypal payment [email protected] :2thumb:
looking foreward to going as kidderminster is not far from us!


----------



## eurokeeper

Just got my membership card.....:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
Fair play to creaks.:2thumb:
Really cant wait till the 5th gonna be amazing.....
see you all there.....: victory:


----------



## wildlifewarrior

AZUK said:


> You going then Dude ?


Yes mate, i'll be selling there, mainly lizards at this show though as from looking through the forum it seems the majority of people attending are lizard keepers, so makes more sense to leave the rarer/less common snakes and phibs for doncaster: victory:


----------



## Dragoncitoss

Hi there. I'm new to the forum and to the reptile keeping :smile: and I'm going to Kidderminster. I don't know how these shows work, but is there something like a list of participants that will be selling live stock or reptile accessories there? So that, if there's something I could buy, then I could contact this seller before and arrange a pick-up on that day, or make a pre-pay for a potential purchase.
Thank you!


----------



## Sare

Hi, just sent payment and details for 4 memberships, thanks!!!!


----------



## Zak

Dragoncitoss said:


> Hi there. I'm new to the forum and to the reptile keeping :smile: and I'm going to Kidderminster. I don't know how these shows work, but is there something like a list of participants that will be selling live stock or reptile accessories there? So that, if there's something I could buy, then I could contact this seller before and arrange a pick-up on that day, or make a pre-pay for a potential purchase.
> Thank you!


Dundee to Kidderminster, thats pretty epic journey for a show but i promise it'll be worth your while.

Basically breeders from all over the UK will be there selling stock theyve bred themselves. You can go around talk to fellow keepers and perhaps even buy something from them. Some breeders will put what they're taking to show on classifieds or snake/lizard forums so check there, then you can put deposits and prepay. Otherwise just bring enough cash along and see you there.

Thanks for all memberships guys, cards will be sent out today. Trying to put 24 turn around on payment to recieving cards now until 48 hours before show.

WLW - just bring everything!


----------



## purpleskyes

wildlifewarrior said:


> Yes mate, i'll be selling there, mainly lizards at this show though as from looking through the forum it seems the majority of people attending are lizard keepers, so makes more sense to leave the rarer/less common snakes and phibs for doncaster: victory:


Are you not bringing viper boas thats the whole reason I am going:gasp:

Also me and the OH are members of the IHS so i know we can just show the family membership and pay at the door. However my friend isnt a member of any society is there still time for her to sign up and get her membership card in time?


----------



## kfoyle1

Hiya,

If I make a payment tomorrow for my membership will I get it in time for the Sept show?


----------



## Zak

purpleskyes said:


> Are you not bringing viper boas thats the whole reason I am going:gasp:
> 
> Also me and the OH are members of the IHS so i know we can just show the family membership and pay at the door. However my friend isnt a member of any society is there still time for her to sign up and get her membership card in time?


I too want to see WLWs vipers.

IHS card and pay on door is fine. You're friend can get a membership form from us, just email me. We're guarenteeing entry if people pay at least 48 hours before show so plenty of time.


----------



## Zak

kfoyle1 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> If I make a payment tomorrow for my membership will I get it in time for the Sept show?


Absolutely! Get signing up guys.


----------



## kfoyle1

Great thanks!


----------



## kfoyle1

Nice one..do we just do it through paypal with our details to the creaks email ad?


----------



## Zak

kfoyle1 said:


> Nice one..do we just do it through paypal with our details to the creaks email ad?


Sure thing.


----------



## 55ebailey

Email sent and payment sent via Paypal 2 mins ago. Looking forward to this now I had to miss Kempton so Kidd will be my first show/meeting.


----------



## rangers1690

*Membership*

Is it too late to become a member?.:whistling2:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

rangers1690 said:


> Is it too late to become a member?.:whistling2:


In the absence of Zak, I can 100% answer that. 

You still have time to join. 

Mo.


----------



## rangers1690

Maureen Collinson said:


> In the absence of Zak, I can 100% answer that.
> 
> You still have time to join.
> 
> Mo.


Thanks Maureen,will sign up today :2thumb:.


----------



## Zak

Maureen Collinson said:


> In the absence of Zak, I can 100% answer that.
> 
> You still have time to join.
> 
> Mo.


Thankyou Maureen.

If you join at least 48 hours before the event we guarentee you entry, after that depends on if we have time to process details etc as we'll be quite busy.

55ebailey - got payment, card on its way in next day or 2.


----------



## purpleskyes

My friend just sent her payment she was abit confused about the whole email/paypal thing bless her.

Her email address is [email protected] just wanna make sure you recieved her payment and details.???


----------



## Zak

purpleskyes said:


> My friend just sent her payment she was abit confused about the whole email/paypal thing bless her.
> 
> Her email address is [email protected] just wanna make sure you recieved her payment and details.???


Got payment and all details needed. She'll get her membership card soon.


----------



## 55ebailey

Do you print off the membership card when you get it or does it come through the post too?

Sorry if this has been asked already or if just a stupid question


----------



## Zak

55ebailey said:


> Do you print off the membership card when you get it or does it come through the post too?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already or if just a stupid question


Its not stupid at all. This year we are only sending them by email, as you can imagine printing, laminating and posting hundreds of membership cards would cost us a small fortune and bearing in mind we charge so little to become a member and no entry fee for shows we thought it was a fair compromise.

Just print off and laminate it (if you want).


----------



## Jenni T

Will there be a creche at the show? or anywhere I could leave my wheel chair as I'm only just up on my feet on crutches so I want to bring the wheelchair if I need it
Went in a wheelchair to kempton but couldn't really see much from down there


----------



## Zak

Jenni T said:


> Will there be a creche at the show? or anywhere I could leave my wheel chair as I'm only just up on my feet on crutches so I want to bring the wheelchair if I need it
> Went in a wheelchair to kempton but couldn't really see much from down there


We pride ourselves on the fact the venue and show is completely disabled friendly. We'll be more than happy to put your wheelchair in a secure location for you and be able to ask any of us or the stewards to retrieve it for you if you need it. Bring it along and just have a word with one of organisers, we'll be in high vis vests and we'll sort it out.


----------



## Jenni T

Zak said:


> We pride ourselves on the fact the venue and show is completely disabled friendly. We'll be more than happy to put your wheelchair in a secure location for you and be able to ask any of us or the stewards to retrieve it for you if you need it. Bring it along and just have a word with one of organisers, we'll be in high vis vests and we'll sort it out.



 aww thankyou, that sounds great, makes me feel alot happier about going
Will see you there


----------



## theonlydarrenever

do we know what tables are going to be at the show? just so i can think about what i want to check out before i go


----------



## Zak

PM me if you're after anything in particular, otherwise we wont be announcing who's at the show because a certain group of people like to cause trouble.


----------



## wolves121121

Still time to sign up


----------



## tigger79

I got a small question - 

when you say members of other societies/clubs can pay on the day - does this stand if they are associste members? - i ask this as when i went to Donny i became an associate member of IHS, so need to know if i need to become a CREAKS member or not.


----------



## Zak

tigger79 said:


> I got a small question -
> 
> when you say members of other societies/clubs can pay on the day - does this stand if they are associste members? - i ask this as when i went to Donny i became an associate member of IHS, so need to know if i need to become a CREAKS member or not.


Unfortunately we are only accepting subscribed members of the IHS. However the cost of joining CREAKS is only £5, which gives you free entry to our 2 shows this year. We are charging £5 to get into the show on other herp society cards so it pays to just join us.


----------



## amyjl

have sent money via paypal with all details tonight, but pm sent a couple of days ago with details too. will membership cards be here in time? thanks!


----------



## Zak

a&m said:


> have sent money via paypal with all details tonight, but pm sent a couple of days ago with details too. will membership cards be here in time? thanks!


We guarantee that if you pay at least 48 hours before the show you will get your membership card. Be expecting it in the next few days,


----------



## Dragoncitoss

Hi there, when are the doors open??...when should we show up?...(sorry if it has been asked before :whistling2. Thanks!


----------



## dad'n'bab

Hi, i have just sent membership details and payment by paypal.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## wolves121121

Breeders can arrive from 8:30am

Doors open at 11:00


----------



## Bexie

Payed, just waiting for our cards 

i think we'll be turning up at about 10:30, although even then i exspect huuge que's!


----------



## Zak

Bexie said:


> Payed, just waiting for our cards
> 
> i think we'll be turning up at about 10:30, although even then i exspect huuge que's!


cards will processed soon, on top of the pile - dont worry you'll get them. Although having spoken to Neil doesnt sound like got anything to spend haha.


----------



## rob-stl-07

I used the name Penni ***** for details, as that is the paypal account holder. However Penni wont be there, it'll be me and my dad. does this matter at all? i know it didnt with ihs but i dunno if its change due to the goverment new laws.


----------



## Zak

Anyone awaiting cards theres another batch being sent out tonight, dont worry if you've paid and we've got your details you can definitely get into the show.


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Zak said:


> Anyone awaiting cards theres another batch being sent out tonight, dont worry if you've paid and we've got your details you can definitely get into the show.


does this include me and terry....ive had my card sent via e-mail....however my printer is knackered currently due to my brother trying to sonic boom a can of Dr pepper


----------



## Zak

I wont even ask.

Sure we can sort it out for you. Email me ([email protected]) your cards and ill add them to print pile.


----------



## x Sarah x

Just to say for anyone wondering if they'll be inverts there, we will be there with tables selling mostly spiders, roaches and a few snakes.

They'll be a selection of slings including Nhandu chromatus and coloratovillosus, OBT's, red knees, curly hairs, schroederi, Ruhnaui, gold knees, puriens, red chile rose's, vagans, klassi, Euathlus ttuculentus, angustum...plus many others!

Adult female Nhandu coloratovillosus, some juvi unsexed spiders such as emelia, chevrons, auratum, king baboon, OBT's, red knee ...amongst others.

and a few MM males including auratum, T.blondi, chevron, Cyriopagopus schioedtei, gold knee ... etc 

Roaches will include, Black wing death heads, light wing death heads, cuban burrowing, turkistans, dubia, bullets and dwarf hissers.

We'll have a couple '09 pastel boas, few '10 normal hognose snakes, a lovely clean anery corn snake '10, an adult male Eastern Fox snake to name a few...

See you there!


----------



## gregjones

Received my membership cards yesterday, thanks!

You guys could so easily automate this and it'd save you A LOT of time! If you ever need to do something like this again, or need a website, let me know! I'd be happy to do it for...I don't know... free life membership?!


----------



## clare1

Received ours today thanx.Does anybody know if there be any cresties their pref sub adult/adult?


----------



## nmcnaught

I've paid up for membership and am looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday.

Who's going?

Add your name and pass it on!
nmcnaught (+OH hopefully)


----------



## Zak

clare1 said:


> Received ours today thanx.Does anybody know if there be any cresties their pref sub adult/adult?


Definitely! Wohic and Kato from here have got some, few dedicated breeders too. You will be spoilt for choice.


----------



## chondro13

Hi guys im sure this has been asked a thousand times but its not on the OP and im too lazy to read through the whole thread :lol2:

Opening times on sunday please? :flrt:


----------



## Zak

11am and dont blame you not reading it all haha.


----------



## chondro13

Zak said:


> 11am and dont blame you not reading it all haha.


:lol2: fab thanks hun, see you there : victory:


----------



## Dragoncitoss

Hi there, are there going to be some chameleons for sale? Specifically, captive-bred pygmy chameleons (R. brevicaudatus)? :roll: (cause all I can find around me are wild-caught pygmys). Thank you!


----------



## x Sarah x

Will anyone have any 'Holbrooki' kings for sale? I'm after a female but not a baby, preferably adult.


----------



## Zak

Dragoncitoss said:


> Hi there, are there going to be some chameleons for sale? Specifically, captive-bred pygmy chameleons (R. brevicaudatus)? :roll: (cause all I can find around me are wild-caught pygmys). Thank you!


As ive put on other threads we've not got full stocklists for breeders so cant tell for definitely. Will be cb chameleons not sure if they're pygmys.

Note - memberships must be signed up for by tonight to guarentee return of membership card and entry into show. Going to be busy over next few days guys.


----------



## x Sarah x

Most of my stuff is all ready packed up in poly boxes :lol2: Can't wait!

Just roaches and snakes to box up on Saturday and then no sleep Sat night waiting for my alarm to go off at Silly O'clock :2thumb:

How many spiddy plants do you want Zak?


----------



## Zak

Just the one please.

Get you all organised, its pretty sorted this end as well. Just the actual physical work of putting tables out etc.


----------



## Slashware

just sent my membership over hope I'm not to much of a pain leaving it this late


----------



## wohic

I am really looking forward to this, we will have 3 corns (adult male amel/adult male anery, stunning yearling classic motley), several hatchling crested geckos, and possibly an adult female,possibly a juvenile female yemen chameleon, some cracking baby bearded dragons (hypo blood reds, rainbow tigers (from dragons dwell parents ) and some lubberly blood reds, An aqua 1 fish tank and a grumpy husband 

Please come and say Hi, I will print out a Kato and wohic sign and stick it on the table.....so no excuses !


----------



## Zak

wohic said:


> Please come and say Hi, I will print out a Kato and wohic sign and stick it on the table.....so no excuses !


Haha he's going to be too busy photographing everything to be moody haha.


----------



## wohic

Zak said:


> Haha he's going to be too busy photographing everything to be moody haha.


lol yes you have a point


----------



## farnell182

Zak said:


> As ive put on other threads we've not got full stocklists for breeders so cant tell for definitely. Will be cb chameleons not sure if they're pygmys.
> 
> Note - memberships must be signed up for by tonight to guarentee return of membership card and entry into show. Going to be busy over next few days guys.


sending over details and payment now for a pair, email will be from [email protected] paypal from [email protected] hope thats ok?


----------



## Zak

farnell182 said:


> sending over details and payment now for a pair, email will be from [email protected] paypal from [email protected] hope thats ok?


Perfectly fine.

Im away tomorrow moving house guys so remind friends and family to sign up if they havent otherwise be seeing you all Sunday.


----------



## Circle of Snakes

How many members have signed up so far, and how many are you expecting to now attend the show on Sunday? Really looking forward to it.:no1:


----------



## Zak

Circle of Snakes said:


> How many members have signed up so far, and how many are you expecting to now attend the show on Sunday? Really looking forward to it.:no1:


Specific CREAKS members is easily on 500. People turn on the day we expecting to easily beat last years 1600.


----------



## Circle of Snakes

Thanks for all the info etc. Zak. See you there then.


----------



## Circle of Snakes

Zak said:


> Just the one please.
> 
> Get you all organised, its pretty sorted this end as well. Just the actual physical work of putting tables out etc.


 Are you providing chairs or do we bring our own for behind table? I loves questions me!??


----------



## Zak

Circle of Snakes said:


> Are you providing chairs or do we bring our own for behind table? I loves questions me!??


We have some chairs if i remember its not a huge amount though. Bring your own if you can as sure they'll be comfier.


----------



## davebarny

Only just found out about this show, is it to last to sign up?


----------



## Lost?

davebarny said:


> Only just found out about this show, is it to last to sign up?


 Never to late!
I signed up tonight and just had a call to confirm details, membership email coming shortly


----------



## MrLizardBoi97

I was already part of creaks


----------



## G7COG

Is there plenty of parking at the leisure centre?

Also is it 10:30 or 11am doors open as seen 2 times posted.


----------



## x Sarah x

Plenty of parking as i remember


----------



## Zak

G7COG said:


> Is there plenty of parking at the leisure centre?
> 
> Also is it 10:30 or 11am doors open as seen 2 times posted.


Doors definitely open at 11am. 10.30am was a mistake.

Plenty of parking, its basically next to a huge carpark, unfortunately pay and display but its reasonable enough.



MrLizardBoi97 said:


> Do you mean WMRS who held show last year or CREAKS? If you mean WMRS you need to resign up as WMRS was a completely different society.


----------



## G7COG

Printer malfunction here!

The email with my cards is visible on my phone. Can I just show this at the door please?

G


----------



## x Sarah x

Is there no way you can let us know approximately how many memebrships you've sold?

Because theres now rumours going round that its going to be an epic fail because no ones giving any information out on what to expect, traders list or the above etc...

Worried much


----------



## wohic

on another thread (or may be this one actually) its been stated that over 500 creaks memberships have been sold, add that to the people that already have membership of other society and there should be a fair turn out


----------



## wohic

Zak said:


> Specific CREAKS members is easily on 500. People turn on the day we expecting to easily beat last years 1600.



there we go.just a few posts back :whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior

x Sarah x said:


> Is there no way you can let us know approximately how many memebrships you've sold?
> 
> Because theres now rumours going round that its going to be an epic fail because no ones giving any information out on what to expect, traders list or the above etc...
> 
> Worried much


I havent heard any of those rumours....infact ive had alot of pms from people reserving animals from me...

plus the 30+ threads on this show is also promising....why would they give out details like that? i never tell people what i am selling prior to the day....offering people the chance to buy soemthing that day or not at all ,is always good bussiness as people buy more eagerly.

Plus your table is booked now so even if the show was a failure its not like its going to cause you too much trouble..worst if the worst is you dont sell stuff....way more things to worry over 

However i think it will be a good show tomorrow


----------



## wohic

wildlifewarrior said:


> I havent heard any of those rumours....infact ive had alot of pms from people reserving animals from me...
> 
> plus the 30+ threads on this show is also promising....why would they give out details like that? i never tell people what i am selling prior to the day....offering people the chance to buy soemthing that day or not at all ,is always good bussiness as people buy more eagerly.
> 
> Plus your table is booked now so even if the show was a failure its not like its going to cause you too much trouble..worst if the worst is you dont sell stuff....way more things to worry over
> 
> However i think it will be a good show tomorrow


hear hear. I am looking forward to it, heck selling is not even top of my list of prioritys, meeting old friends, making new ones, giving out advice, perhaps getting a few orders, and then the Pub afterward all add up to a good day out !


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks, just having a few people worried about the turn out, they've been advertising like mad trying to get more people interested and everything but having serious doubts, i hope everything thats said is right, would be a huge shame if not thats all, personally i thought it would be good if not better than the last one, but things i've heard have put serious doubt in my mind, cheers for the replies though


----------



## wildlifewarrior

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks, just having a few people worried about the turn out, they've been advertising like mad trying to get more people interested and everything but having serious doubts, i hope everything thats said is right, would be a huge shame if not thats all, personally i thought it would be good if not better than the last one, but things i've heard have put serious doubt in my mind, cheers for the replies though


they also said kempton was going to be a flop due to it being a new type of who......alot of rumours about how bad it was going to be....and the advertising they were doing wouldnt help.......still had over 7000 on the day though:whistling2:


----------



## chris25

hopefully this show can grow and be a constant, significant national event, for such a big place as the midlands its seems daft not to have such an event in the area.granted we have an ihs event at rodbaston but the kidderminster one is open to all societies ,plus with it being(as the name suggests) pretty central and with good,if not conjested road networks its a good location for people to attend :2thumb:


----------



## dad'n'bab

Haven't had my membership e-mail yet, will i be able to pick up my membership tomorrow ?


----------



## Lost?

dad'n'bab said:


> Haven't had my membership e-mail yet, will i be able to pick up my membership tomorrow ?


I was worried mine may not arrive as i only ordered yesterday, but i got it already. :notworthy:

Was told by organisers if no membership recieved in time to take a printout of your paypal invoice for the purchase.


----------



## dad'n'bab

Think it was sunday when i ordered mine.


----------



## Lost?

dad'n'bab said:


> Think it was sunday when i ordered mine.


 Check your junk mail box mate??

Dont panick though, just print out the reciept you got from paypal and jobs a gooden!


----------



## x Sarah x

wildlifewarrior said:


> they also said kempton was going to be a flop due to it being a new type of who......alot of rumours about how bad it was going to be....and the advertising they were doing wouldnt help.......still had over 7000 on the day though:whistling2:


Very true, i'm still dead excited, but then again it never gets old with me, i love doing shows


----------



## Lost?

x Sarah x said:


> i love dogging shows


:whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x

Ew! you dirty little person! :lol2:


----------



## Nel5on

I should be going, still awaiting my membership though, hope i can get in .. lol

Ill be the handsome guy wearing a black firetrap t-shirt with black hair, say hi if you see me! lol


----------



## Zak

x Sarah x said:


> Is there no way you can let us know approximately how many memebrships you've sold?
> 
> Because theres now rumours going round that its going to be an epic fail because no ones giving any information out on what to expect, traders list or the above etc...
> 
> Worried much


I would love to know who started these rumours. Last year they said we couldn't and look what happened, one of the best shows of year. This year is looking to be even better. We've just finished setting up the tables and all very excited about seeing traders and the masses walking round there.

I did post memberships up a few posts before and as WLW, Wohic and all the others have pointed out other herp society members can attend on their cards. We've got a target audience that is huge.

In regards to traders lists. Im pretty sure Kempton and Doncaster dont supply these. We did last year and recieved a ridiculous amount of flack from anti's, to the point they were blanket emailing all breeders listed on there telling them they were breaking the law. Not publishing it is a lot easier, plus it means lots of surprises.

What to expect? Theres livefood, frozen, vivariums, dry goods, all Microclimate products on special offer as we're sponsored by them and a huge variety of UK CB reptiles, amphibians and inverts.


----------



## Zak

Nel5on said:


> I should be going, still awaiting my membership though, hope i can get in .. lol
> 
> Ill be the handsome guy wearing a black firetrap t-shirt with black hair, say hi if you see me! lol


Bring paypal invoice and will be sorted on door. Just been way too busy to sort all cards out sorry.


----------



## dad'n'bab

A big thank you to simon for sorting everything out for me.

Sounds like it is going to be busy tomorrow, a high membership take up and a good variety of sellers.

Take no notice of the rumours, there are always people who don't want things to go smoothly.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Slashware

Nearly time, watch the motogp then head out :blowup:


----------



## Janine00

Can anyone confirm if this is an 11am start for all or just members for first half hour etc?? Thanks... J


----------



## amyjl

as far as im aware its 11am unless you are a breeder in which case 8.30am.

as everyone has to be a member to get in it wouldnt work opening doors early just for members lol!

am leaving as soon as i can haul the lazy OH out of bed...he doesnt seem as excited as me :blush: im like a kid at xmas!


----------



## Janine00

a&m said:


> as far as im aware its 11am unless you are a breeder in which case 8.30am.
> 
> *as everyone has to be a member to get in it wouldnt work opening doors early just for members lol!*
> 
> am leaving as soon as i can haul the lazy OH out of bed...he doesnt seem as excited as me :blush: im like a kid at xmas!


Duhhhh..... are my blonde roots showing... :lol2: or is it just that I am older than dust! :blush:


----------



## 55ebailey

Just want to say a big thanks to everyone @ CREAKS as this was my experience of a reptile show/breeder meeting and I was not dissapointed in the slightest, I came away with a beautiful 09 Super Hypo Tangerine Leo and a huge beaming smile.

Thank you all very much:no1:


----------



## Labtechlesley

Many thanks to all involved in the meeting. It was very well organised and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next one: victory:


----------



## obie_1

Had a great time and got the crestie i was after.I got 1 from a guy on stand next to the left of the girls from chameleon city anyone know who he was?


----------



## wolves121121

Firstly a big thank you to all the breeders and guys and gals who attended the show. Also thanks for the supportive posts here and there.

We were disspointed in the final attendance but we have some ideas on how to solve it. This is where we need your support if you want this show to carry on. The show its self was great, breeders brought some good stock and interesting species. The vet who was there all day was very impressed and enjoyed himself alot.

A meeting with the local council took place this morning and we expect answers in the next few days.


November 7th show is still on with tables already sold. We also have more ideas for this show and hopefully alot more will take place on the day itself.

hint hint Kato

Membership sign up will be changing, to maybe just name and email address being required plus membership fee.

Entrance for CREAKS members will still be free


----------



## tonkaz0

I must say I was a bit disappointed with the very low attendance though! as last years show was rammed full, but it was my first year doing a table so it broke me in gently, 
I also met a few folks from on here which was nice! its good to put a face to someone you have been PMing for a while,
I will be getting in touch soon to book another table for Nov 7th so lets hope we have a good one then,
many thanks to all the C.R.E.A.K.S organisers especially the ones that did pop over to say hello and advise on what was going on every now and then! also a certain chap whos name escapes me now :bash: who lent me a sheet to cover the table as I left mine at home,

also Kato where are the pics you took? they cant all have been bad:lol2:.


----------



## kato

*The Mitchells*



tonkaz0 said:


> I must say I was a bit disappointed with the very low attendance though! as last years show was rammed full, but it was my first year doing a table so it broke me in gently,
> I also met a few folks from on here which was nice! its good to put a face to someone you have been PMing for a while,
> I will be getting in touch soon to book another table for Nov 7th so lets hope we have a good one then,
> many thanks to all the C.R.E.A.K.S organisers especially the ones that did pop over to say hello and advise on what was going on every now and then! also a certain chap whos name escapes me now :bash: who lent me a sheet to cover the table as I left mine at home,
> 
> also Kato where are the pics you took? they cant all have been bad:lol2:.


Am very busy but will forward all the Photo's to Creaks very soon, but here are a couple to get you going.........


----------



## tonkaz0

kato said:


> Am very busy but will forward all the Photo's to Creaks very soon, but here are a couple to get you going.........
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Yep they are that bad!, Kato you didnt make them that big on purpose did you by any chance?

Thanks a bunch mate that`ll scare any potencial buyers off in November I should think! see you very soon :2thumb:,

Julia please take that camera away from him! its not safe in his hands! he`s gonna frighten all the folks on here :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard

Kato was that the two who asked who I was and you insulted me, when one of them said she knows her dragons and you said yeah well it takes one to know one...

Lizx


----------



## tonkaz0

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Kato was that the two who asked who I was and you insulted me, when one of them said she knows her dragons and you said yeah well it takes one to know one...
> 
> Lizx


 
Yes Liz I seem to recall him saying that! hes a smooth talking Bu:censor:er isnt he :lol2:.:lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard

tonkaz0 said:


> Yes Liz I seem to recall him saying that! hes a smooth talking Bu:censor:er isnt he :lol2:.:lol2:


Yep he definately is.. Bless him he can't help being such a magnet..

Liz


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Kato was that the two who asked who I was and you insulted me, when one of them said she knows her dragons and you said yeah well it takes one to know one...
> 
> Lizx


Liz.................I'm so very sorry, but that brought tears of laughter to my eyes. :lol2:

Now minutes later, I feel guilty. You a dragon????? never, :blush: but you have to hand it to kato for being so quick off the mark there.

Mo. xxxx

PS sorry to have missed you at this show but I'm not up to driving for more than a couple of hours at present sadly.


----------



## Fletch1988

*new*

how do i go about attending the show as a buyer viewer not a seller can i go on the dayn pay in please help


----------



## arachne

next show date is november 25th,either join CREAKS, email [email protected], or pay on the day


----------

